# Which ICD 10 to buy?



## dianadawn (Jul 17, 2013)

I am a student and wondering which of the ICD 10 to purchase. Theres the ICD 10 CM and then theres the ICD 10 PCS. Are the books ready to purchase? I dont want a draft edition. Thanks


----------



## Monika Liddle (Jul 17, 2013)

*Which books to buy?*

ICD-10-CM is for diagnosis coding, as ICD-10-PCS is for facility procedure coding. If you are coding you will need the ICD-10-CM. You will only need the ICD-10-PCS if you are a facility coder coding procedures. 

The books are only in draft version. You can download the draft version of ICD-10-CM for free at:
http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/ICD10/2013-ICD-10-CM-and-GEMs.html

and ICD-10-PCS at:
http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/ICD10/2013-ICD-10-PCS-GEMs.html


----------



## lorrpb (Sep 1, 2013)

The ICD-10 manuals are ONLY in DRAFT form until the 2014 edition when we go live. That just means that they cannot be used for official purposes. Most publishers print the manuals with all the formatting and conventions we are used to for ICD-9 manuals.


----------

